# Identify Giant HOLE in 05 GTO??



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the reason for the giant hole in the trunklid behind the lic plate area?

Looks like its begging to collect water.

Example:

















Any idea why its there? Is there a stock plug or cover for it?

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## Taka2005 (Sep 2, 2005)

I mounted my plates this past June and I don't remember having a hole behind my license plate!? I'd definitely remember something like that.........


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, its on mine too. I talked to a guy named Jeff who had the same thing on his. I'm sure its on all of em. I've been without a tag (temp) for 2 weeks now, no water in it so far.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

That part of the trunklid is just a filler plate,,some of the Holdens have the lights running all the way across instead of having the painted center section.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm not worried about the hole. What bugged me on my car is that those little foam pads to cushion the license plate were missing. I figure they must've stuck to the dealer plate at some point and gotten torn away. Now I finally see what the little pads look like.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'am kinda glad it's there, I had to drill thru the inner portion of the trunk to run the wires for the ZR3 sensor. It may be a vent for the trunk.



























​


----------

